# Adolescence????



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

My 10+ month old, has started to become a pain when trying to get her back on the lead after a good run about in the park.

She always used to come for a treat and let me put the lead back on.

Now, she just runs around me barking then laying down when I say stay, and as soon as I approach her she's off running again.

Its a shock as she's always been pretty good at coming when called! 

Is it adolescence, will she return to her normal self? What do I do in the mean time not allow her off lead?

Any advice, or to hear from others experiencing or have experienced the same thing would be lovely.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you only put the lead on when its time to go home? some dogs learn that when the lead comes out the walk is over. best thing to do is call her back several times during the walk and popping the lead on then letting her go again, if you can get her invalved in fetch that will help.


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

kendal said:


> do you only put the lead on when its time to go home? some dogs learn that when the lead comes out the walk is over. best thing to do is call her back several times during the walk and popping the lead on then letting her go again, if you can get her invalved in fetch that will help.


Your right, I do only put the lead on when its time to go home! Will try to put it on and take it off more........... If I can get her to let me put it on.

We do play fetch with the ball, but she's rubbish at bringing it back she usually gets distracted on way back to me and drops it so I have to go and pick it up :-(


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

bramble said:


> Your right, I do only put the lead on when its time to go home! Will try to put it on and take it off more........... If I can get her to let me put it on.
> 
> We do play fetch with the ball, but she's rubbish at bringing it back she usually gets distracted on way back to me and drops it so I have to go and pick it up :-(


 start off by calling her back and getting her to sit infrount of you, and treat her, then next time pet and treat her, then next time pet her and touch her collar and treat her, and work or her till she lets you put the lead on walk a little then let her off.


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

kendal said:


> start off by calling her back and getting her to sit infrount of you, and treat her, then next time pet and treat her, then next time pet her and touch her collar and treat her, and work or her till she lets you put the lead on walk a little then let her off.


Thank you Kendal, great advice, I will start with this tonight.
I will put my happy patient face on!!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

bramble said:


> Your right, I do only put the lead on when its time to go home! Will try to put it on and take it off more........... If I can get her to let me put it on.
> 
> We do play fetch with the ball, but she's rubbish at bringing it back she usually gets distracted on way back to me and drops it so I have to go and pick it up :-(


lol. Same as Teddy - he is so busy scanning the park for other dogs to play with that he completely forgets the ball. I have to put his lead on while still in the park - if I wait until the car park he knows whats about to happen, and its the 'dodge the leash game'! Little monkey is so fast, too.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Tressa said:


> lol. Same as Teddy - he is so busy scanning the park for other dogs to play with that he completely forgets the ball.


Dylan is the opposite. He loves playing with other dogs in the morning, but on our afternoon walk I take the ball launcher, and he is so totally focused on that, he completely ignores everything and everyone else. All he wants to do is fly after the ball and bring it back- he is absolutely obsessed by it. He is getting so expert now that he often catches the ball after it bounces and he will launch himself into the air to get it! I've never seen a dog enjoy anything so much and he barks non-stop the whole time. It's quite something to see


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I've found that you can stop the running away when you approach, and get a better recall, by sitting down, then calling. It makes getting a hyper dog a lot easier. It's an odd position to be in, so dogs take notice.

Try sitting down, then calling her. She will run over to see what your problem is, and you treat her. Do it at least five times during your outing, and each time hold her collar, treat her, clip on her leash, stand up, take a step or two, then set her free again. It'll be so random when you do want to leash her and go home, she'll give up guessing lol. Be sure to use good treats, and get really happy with her every single time.

Also, leashing up normally means the end of fun. I find that my crew are much more happy about leashes if I clip them up, then run some. Even ten feet is enough to make them happy, so getting leashed turns into a good thing, because they get to run with me.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds a good idea putting lead on a few times when you're not going home ... lets not start the thread again at how good at retrieving the ball I am lol x


----------

